# I want to here your opinion about add-e ebike kit



## my7707797 (Jun 29, 2015)

I want to here your opinion about add-e ebike kit


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Don't have much experience, I have an old BionX kit with wheel motor on a road bike. The wheel motor and its weight is not suitable on a mtb.

One that is popular even on mtb is the Bafang BBS.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*It's "Add-E" with caps...*

At first glance I thought you were asking about e-bike kits in general, not the specific Add-E brand.

Hadn't heard of it although most of the features have been around for a while but not applied in a single design.

About all I can add is that friction drives have their limitations. Fair weather flyer for street use; wet and muddy like what a MTB might see = not good.

Here's a good review: https://electricbikereview.com/add-e/600w-kit/


----------

